# CLUB 10 000



## Andre (30/1/15)

According to the forum count, this will be my 10 000th post. Anyone wants to join the club? It was great fun! @Rob Fisher, @Silver and @johan - hurry up, am waiting for you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## johan (30/1/15)

I'm way off @Andre, 3 short of 3000 to go - I can talk a lot of k#@, but even I have my limits

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (30/1/15)

johan said:


> I'm way off @Andre, 3 short of 3000 to go - I can talk a lot of k#@, but even I have my limits


All these business trips interfering with your forum life. And I do have a few months on you if you are saying I can talk more K#@ than you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (30/1/15)

Andre said:


> All these business trips interfering with your forum life. And I do have a few months on you if you are saying I can talk more K#@ than you.



LOL never said or implied that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (30/1/15)

johan said:


> LOL never said or implied that


Cross examination will commence shortly

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (30/1/15)

My learned friend, please give it your best shot

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (30/1/15)

johan said:


> My learned friend, please give it your best shot


No, I give up...you are much better at talking k#@ than I am

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (30/1/15)

Andre said:


> No, I give up...you are much better at talking k#@ than I am



Ag Nee! Andre, I'm working on the 3000 posts and thought you would help me kill this

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## andro (30/1/15)

i am only over 9000 away ...........lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/15)

Congrats @Andre - your 10000 posts have shaped the vaping journey of many!

Hopefully i will see you soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (30/1/15)

Congrats on the 10000 posts @Andre . Some of us still have a loooong way to go.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (30/1/15)

Hahahaha well done @Andre . That deserves another Medal. 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (30/1/15)

@Andre congrats on 10000 bud,defiantly alot of work good work bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/1/15)

Wow well done @Andre!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (30/1/15)

On behalf of the ecigsa community we hereby present @Andre with the esteemed Koringberg Award for 10000+ awesome posts 

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/1/15)

A lot of wise words, advice and good convos.

Congrats and thank you for you effort!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/15)

Andre said:


> According to the forum count, this will be my 10 000th post. Anyone wants to join the club? It was great fun! @Rob Fisher, @Silver and @johan - hurry up, am waiting for you.



Congrats @Andre! I was catching up until I lost my internet for 3 weeks! But I'm on my way gain! And I have to say they have been 10,000 marvelous posts a lot of which have shaped my vape journey! And no doubt the next 10,000 will continue to do so!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/1/15)

Congrats on the 10 000 posts @Andre 

Your presence and contribution to this forum is invaluable. 

Thank you for all your wise words and advice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (31/1/15)

Amazing @Andre 

How many words goes into 10000 posts...at least a few novels worth I'd guess. And judging by the ones I've read they would definitely be bestsellers 

Looking forward to see what you have to say next

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (31/1/15)

That rocks @Andre ! Congrats on your 10 000 post! You are the Heart of the forum! Thanks for all the info shared!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (31/1/15)

Wow!
What an achievement! Congratulations! 
Heres to the next 10 000!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (31/1/15)

Congrats @Andre, I'm sure about 5 000 of those posts were ansering my vaping questions.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (31/1/15)

well done andre'

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/1/15)

Holy moly 10k posts. You are an awesome contributer to this community. Thanks for sharing you knowledge and experience. Right, you've got a good start to 20k.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/15)

TylerD said:


> That rocks @Andre ! Congrats on your 10 000 post! You are the Heart of the forum! Thanks for all the info shared!
> 
> View attachment 20502



Well said @TylerD!
agreed


----------



## Alex (31/1/15)

Well done @Andre

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/1/15)

Congrats @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

